# Did I do this right?



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Big Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

NO!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is that what you call a loop vent?


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

i took a picture of this at a customers house on wednesday. i laughed and told the customer i was taking a picture for my album.


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

this is on a addition thats about 3 years old, slab floor, not in a island, and this is in the most knit picky township in my area. all the piping did make changing the faucet a little harder.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't tell me that crap passed inspection!


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

i have seen a loop vent like this before.

i don't recall if it's legal or if it even works.

i'm sure somebody here can fill you in.

Vince


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

one more thing,

i think the connection under the fixture drain is supposed to connect *above* the Tee.

i could be wrong though.

Vince

in canada, we have to provide a CO on any horizonal vent below the flood level rim of the fixture it serves


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's not a loop vent, it's venting nothing.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> That's not a loop vent, it's venting nothing.


please explain.

Vince


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

If water in the main drain fills the pipe to capacity as it pass's this contraption, there will be negative pressure or vacuum inside the entire loop! There is in other words, no vacuum break! Result? Sucking water out the trap


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

hey service, it must have passed by someone in the township because we call them the permit nazi's. these guys drive around all day and if a service truck is in someones drive way they will stop in and ask what you are doing and see if a permit is pulled. so a addition would not have gone unnoticed.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The loop shouldn't have tied back into the drain. It should have gone to a vent stack somewhere. There isn't any way to access that loop for cabling/jetting, not that it really matters as it's not doing anything. Two 1/8 bends and one sweep 1/4 bend would have been better than two short turn 1/4 bends.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Perhaps it's the work of a handyman after the fact. Maybe it was roughed with two stacked two tee wyes draining the sinks independently and the top ran to a stack or AAV then someone decided to separate the sinks and made a poor excuse for a loop vent? Just a theory.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

WTF it's not worth talking about!
Some idiot was playing with pipe!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

He didn't read your book did he!? :001_unsure:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> WTF it's not worth talking about!
> Some idiot was playing with pipe!


Sorry, I see something like that and the why just picks at my brain.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

In Quebec,I ve seen them loop it inside a wall the highest possible,and back into the T wye.To a new basement washroom.It s not to code,but apparently the sink,will get its air in the loop.I forget if the connection is below the T, or above.


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

hhhhmmmmm

Vince


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

tony alevizos said:


> In Quebec,I ve seen them loop it inside a wall the highest possible,and back into the T wye.To a new basement washroom.It s not to code,but apparently the sink,will get its air in the loop.I forget if the connection is below the T, or above.


Thats because it's Quebec, everything is wacky there


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

I here you.


----------

